# Positive reviews for 'The Tree of Life' series



## Steve S

The first two volumes of 'The Tree of Life' series ('The Map of the Known World' and 'The Ordeal of Fire') have received some positive and encouraging reviews at the websites below. 

Good Reads (The Map of the Known World)
Good Reads (The Ordeal of Fire)
Free e-books.net (The Map of the Known World)

Both books are available from my storefront (see link below) in either paperback or pdf e-book form.

The pdf e-book for 'The Map of the Known World' is FREE! The pdf e-book for 'The Ordeal of Fire' is available for just 99p/$1.50!
[FONT=&quot]
Steven Smith's Storefront

If you are a lover of epic fantasy or are just looking for an exciting and thought-provoking read, then these could well be the books for you!

The third and final volume of 'The Tree of Life' series ('The Last Days') will be published in 2012.

If you have any questions or would like any further information, please don’t hesitate to contact me at: [/FONT]stevensmithauthor@btinternet.com
 
Regards 

Steven


----------

